# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of November 2006

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month.  During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

  *** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

  *** You will receive a special title and badge

  *** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task:  Ask a Dream character - "Am I Dreaming?"



Advanced Lucid task:  Witness the end of the world, come back and tell us how it all ends.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, in my WILD the night before last (The morning of November 1) I had a super-duper hi-tech Dream-PDA.  I didn&#39;t think it up, it just appeared from nowhere.  I did ask it ABOUT my dream (I already knew I was dreaming very firmly, it being a WILD and all) and it spewed out a bunch of charts and graphs that said stuff like "Lucidity 87%" and "Vividity 47%" and stuff, and heaps of other statistics.  It may have said "You are Dreaming" too, I didn&#39;t get much of a chance to read the statistics.  But then the PDA started shorting out and going fuzzy and smoking and, notably, VIBRATING.  I had to chuck it to the floor before it exploded.  BLOODY INFURIATING DREAM ELECTRONICS&#33;

This was BEFORE I read the lucid task for the month, though.  And, I&#39;m not sure if my dream-PDA counts as a dream character... Also, I didn&#39;t ask it "Am I Dreaming", but I did ask it ABOUT my dream.  So, I&#39;m not sure whether this counts...?

Even if it doesn&#39;t, though, that dream-PDA was really cool.  I&#39;ve always wanted a hi-tech PDA like my dad&#39;s, and that dream-PDA, if I can get it working in a future WILD, would be really cool.  I&#39;ll try to conjure it sometime in the future if I get lucid enough.  Might try to get it to talk, as well.  That&#39;d be cool.

----------


## FreeOne

yay new tasks  ::D:  this time im going to do them&#33;  i like these tasks one question though cause it might pop up soon. do you have to be lucid before you ask the dc if you are dreaming?

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Does it count if I asked a DC like, a month ago? They just said "Yeah", then walked away. But then again, they were dead, so I wouldn&#39;t expect them to mingle with the living anyway.

----------


## Wolffe

Aw man I did the advanced one months ago  :Sad:  Grr, well this time I reckon it&#39;ll be a more &#39;2001: a space odyssey&#39; ^_^ I dont speak to DCs enough so the basic one should be interesting too :3

----------


## Seeker

You guys have to do it this month and it has to be lucid.  Sorry Meanie, a PDA doesn&#39;t count  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

I&#39;ve been trying the basic one ever since Seeker announced it in the task forum; no luck yet but now that it&#39;s official, hopefully I&#39;ll do it.  I shouldn&#39;t be so defeatest....but there&#39;s no way in hell I can do the advanced one&#33;  Actually tho..I witnessed the end of our planet while on another planet once, but I wasn&#39;t lucid.  I don&#39;t know, it seems kind of hard.   It will be fun to read what people come up with&#33;

----------


## Keeper

> You guys have to do it this month and it has to be lucid.  Sorry Meanie, a PDA doesn&#39;t count 
> [/b]



How can you be so discrimanatory? Machines are people to&#33;

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> You guys have to do it this month and it has to be lucid.  Sorry Meanie, a PDA doesn&#39;t count [/b]



Yeah, I didn&#39;t think it would&#33;  No harm in trying, though.   :tongue2:   Plus, the purpose of Lucid Tasks is to actually know about the task and try to do it in a dream, rather than do it by mistake.  What if I can conjure it up in a future dream though and get it to speak?  I think THEN it should count.

(Of course, finding a DC and asking them should be WAY easier, but hey, I always look for hard ways of doing easy things...  ::bigteeth::  )

----------


## Wolffe

> You guys have to do it this month and it has to be lucid.
> [/b]



Arr, I know I know, it&#39;s just cool to finally see a task I&#39;ve already done coming up  ::D:

----------


## Keurslager

Dang wish I&#39;d read these before I went to sleep last night, had my first WILD, but didn&#39;t really know what to do   :Sad:

----------


## Seeker

> Dang wish I&#39;d read these before I went to sleep last night, had my first WILD, but didn&#39;t really know what to do  
> [/b]



Really?  You could fly, bake a cake, or just walk around talking to small rodents  :smiley:   Always something to do....   ::D:

----------


## Wolffe

> Really?  You could fly, bake a cake, or just walk around talking to small rodents   Always something to do....  
> [/b]



Aha, small rodents, random ^_^

----------


## the real pieman

> Dang wish I&#39;d read these before I went to sleep last night, had my first WILD, but didn&#39;t really know what to do [/b]



how can you not know what to do&#33;&#33;&#33; actually on my first wild i didnt have anything much to do so i just drifted through my dream, now i do crazy things like locking dcs into my school and see if they are smart enough to break the windows to get out...believe me dreamj characters are IDIOTS&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

Grrr.... just rolled out of bed from an near WILD. Realized I was shifting into dream mode and suddenly it hit me I couldn&#39;t remember the lucid tasks. Jolted me wide awake upon realizing that. Couldn&#39;t relax enough to get back to sleep and try again.

 ::damnit::  

I&#39;ll have to manually write it out the tasks this time so they stick with me next time around.

----------


## Elessar Pallanén

I guess ending the world would be much more fun with me ending it, so I improvised. It was relatively fun but I would rather be doing other things in my dreams. There was alot of fire and screaming and pretty much I dissolved the earths crust by bringing up the magama. Giant fire ball BOOM&#33;  Oh yeah, I was about 30-40 feet tall and was kinda evil hence me ending the world. Destroying Tokyo like GODZILLA&#33; W00t.

----------


## Keeper

I&#39;m seeing double ...

onder how we are going to get there anyway? Time machine? The one ring? Beheliom? The Orb of Aldur?

... Fly around the world in the oposite direction superman did to change history?

what would be the most outraguse way for it to end, though?

----------


## Clairity

I did both tasks .. wanna read about it .. here it goes&#33;   ::reading::  

I realized I was dreaming, stood up and went outside.

It was still dark out so I stated "increase lucidity" twice and the street became bright, colorful
and full of people&#33;  It was almost like a mardi gras with people laughing and dancing around.   ::breakitdown::  

I remembered the first task so I approached two girls who seemed to be having a great time and asked, "Am I dreaming?".  

They both laughed like it was the STUPIDEST question they&#39;d ever heard and said, "Of course you&#39;re dreaming&#33;"  
This was weird enough but one of them also addressed me by NAME (this was the first time a dream character has ever done this)&#33;

That task accomplished I remembered the ADVANCED task.  When I first read that this task was to witness the end of the world..  
I wondered if I would be too afraid to attempt it.. that perhaps the realism would be too much for me.. but it was really pretty cool&#33;

As I stood there in the street, I simply thought "what would the end of the world look like?" 

Off in the distance, I saw an enormous mushroom cloud advancing and it was sucking up everything in its path.. 
like a huge twister.   

The landscape then shifted and seemed to _bend_ into itself like an internal atomic bomb had gone off.

I don&#39;t recall seeing any people at this point just buildings.

I ran into huge warehouse and suddenly I (and everyone else) knew that *I* was in charge of saving the world&#33; 

I began to give orders as we built a huge tower out of *CARDBOARD BOXES*&#33;&#33;   ::hrm::  

We tore the boxes apart until they were just square cardboard sheets and began arranging them into a tower 
sort of the way you would build a tower out of playing cards. 

The tower went high into the sky through a hole in the warehouse roof and, though it would bend and sway..
 I knew that it would not fall over or break and I reassured my "people" to keep stacking higher and higher.

It&#39;s strange but  I can&#39;t remember what the "purpose" of the tower was&#33;  
Was it to shoot a weapon of some kind??  ::sniper::  
Was it to send a signal to some alien invader??    ::help::  

Whatever it&#39;s purpose it must have worked because suddenly the city is throwing a PARADE to honor me&#33;&#33;    ::goodjob::  

Sadly, the last thing I remember is being in a non-lucid dream standing in a cafeteria line.   ::huh2:: 

The end&#33;  :OK Bye now:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I ran into huge warehouse and suddenly I (and everyone else) knew that *I* was in charge of saving the word&#33; 
> 
> I began to give orders as we built a huge tower out of *CARDBOARD BOXES*&#33;&#33;   
> [/b]



Haha...I was in a really shitty mood until I read this. 
Thanks, Clarity.  ::content::

----------


## Clairity

> Haha...I was in a really shitty mood until I read this. 
> Thanks, Clarity. 
> [/b]



I&#39;m glad I could lighten your heart&#33;&#33;    ::sheepishgrin::

----------


## the real pieman

i nearly did it, all i remember is being in a matrix suit and feeling like i was dreaming, then this voice said "you will die along with everyone else so the ground started to erupt with fire, so i did neos superman thing and i tried to fly away from earth and i made it, but everything exploded to my knowledge, but the problem is that i wasnt lucid, oh well when i really do do it properly i will make it alot more interesting, like summoning a giant meterorite to destroy it or something like that...

----------


## Daeva

I just had my second lucid ever. 


I brought on the end of the world in a rush of immense psy energy; everything was there one second...simply gone the next. You guys best thank me that I made it quick and relativly painless  :wink2: 

Vex suggested I post this here, just in case it can be counted  :smiley:

----------


## N

*?
hi I guess I put a reply???
but where is it&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;*

----------


## lucidbuddha

*RIVER*FALL
11-7-06

I&#39;m in a backyard with a decent size waterfall/river/pond. I&#39;m following a kid who starts climbing the rocks on the edge of the water, up to the first set of decks, like patios. He&#39;s up quickly and starts to climb the next one. I can&#39;t grab onto the top of the railing. I&#39;m afraid I&#39;ll fall and hit my head on the rocks below, I&#39;m trembling.
I then find myself on the other side of the riverfall & am talking up to the "mom" of the kid. I become Lucid. The "dad" walks out to the deck from the sliding glass door. I ask "Am I dreaming?" He says something like "How should I know?" and goes back inside. I then fly up to the deck, after a few attempts and talk with my friends mom.  END

----------


## Daeva

Should I repost my dream in here to get my "Completed Advanced" Status back?

----------


## Seeker

Everyone please repost, it looks like we lost all data from November 4th, 5th, and 6th.

----------


## N

ok
thanks for reply  ,anyway  here it is

I ask one of my DCs "*am I dreming*"  she smilled and laughed then she said  "*if we don&#39;t,we are in ???  miracle"*

??= I don&#39;t remember that word  ::blue::

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is a repost of my Lucid Dream where I completed the tasks. Thank Heavens I saved it. I often don&#39;t.  I would hate to write up all this again by memory....  ::|:  

11-4-06

I just awoke from a Tasks of the month</span>&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

It was at the end of a super long dream. [Remember the blue is the lucid part.]

*Dream:*

I remember being at a gym with my sister and one of her friends. I had never gone to this gym, so I wasn&#39;t sure what all the machines did. But I got on them anyway and tried to be creative.

Next thing I remember is that they are interviewing someone and I hear him on the speakers. It is another old friend of mine R.S. that I haven&#39;t seen since high school and that I have lost touch with. I look at him from across the room. We make eye contact. He smiles at me. I hurry across the room so I can see him.

But before I can get to him I bump into E, who is the friend I stayed with in LA. He pulled at my arm and took me aside. He looked very handsome. I decide to just hug him. He them tells me something important. But I don&#39;t remember.

The dream transitions again and I am what I first thought was a dentist office. I later realize that it is a mental institition and that I am being held--against my will, if needs be. I thought, "Screw this. I can&#39;t stay here." 

And I took off flying over everyones&#39; heads then out the door in back. I flew over the grassy area and then some trees before I realize that I have to go back.

I remembered that E was still there. I had to get him out. And then I remembered...."The Book". We had to get The Book out with us. In it were all the secrets that I had...secrets like Why I could fly.... There was no choice. I had to go back.

I went in the back doors past my friend BC (who had helped me a lot last week in real life). He was working there but doesn&#39;t try to stop me. I see E, and on the closest desk is The Book. I grab the book and shout at E to follow me. He runs out the door, but as he sees me flying, he takes off flying, too. And in a minute he is ahead of me. I try to catch up. I look below us and I see that there is a big group of children following us. C is with them. Suddenly I&#39;m so low that they are almost able to grab my feet. I know that they are not there to hurt us, but I worry that they will slow us down. We really need to get away. I tell myself that I have the power to fly higher and faster. It works a bit.

Next thing I remember is that we went into some sort of building, maybe a library. I run across to the far side with E. There is a lady standing in front of us. I am sure she is there to capure us and take us in. But then she asks if she could help us. I look at her, and say, "What we really need is to take this off." I grab a wooden grate that is covering a slit on an outside wall. She seems surprised, but I don&#39;t wait to see what she will do. I squeeze though, so does E and then we fly again.

But now we are close to the tops of these mountains. There are trees with beautiful fall leaves, mostly yellow in color (aspen?).

I look over and suddenly see a group of young people. I say to myself, "These are my old friends from high school". But they weren&#39;t. They were people I know now from my current life. Most were kids.

I don&#39;t know why that was the thing, after all the other crazy things--but _that_ triggered lucidity

I landed by the kids. I told myself that I would hang on to this dream no matter what. There were some important things I needed to try. Amazingly it all stayed clear.. I looked over and saw S and K. I decided to ask them the Simple Task of the Month. 

<span style="color:#990000">"Am I dreaming?"  I asked K. 

"Yeah you are,  but it&#39;s not how I thought it would be."

"Am I dreaming?" I asked S.

Yeah, but it&#39;s not what I thought it would look like."

I went over to a group of younger kids.

"Am I dreaming?"

Their responses were very typical of little children.

They all responded with "Yeah, but...." And each of there ending part of the response was something really silly that didn&#39;t make sense. And each kids was getting sillier and sillier to outdo the kid before him.

I wish I remembered more of the responses. They were things to the affect of "Yeah, but I got to go to Disneyland last week." Or "Yeah, but I have a loose tooth."  Irrelevant stuff.

But I was surprised, though, that they all said "yes". I wasn&#39;t sure if it would be "yes" or "no".


Then I remembered the second Task of the Month--to witness the End of the World.

I looked around and found another adult..someone else I know from LV. I tell him, "In a few minutes it will be the end of the world. We need to try to keep the kids safe." I think I was saying the last part so that Dream Character didn&#39;t to anything that would stop me from finishing the dream as I needed to do.

We kept the kids together on that high spot on the mountai. The the other adult and I got in the car and drove down a road until we could see off the edge and down to the rest of the world.

At first I saw volcanos erupting. Smoke and ash filled the sky. The I saw huge floods come in and swallow up the city before me. I thought, "They are all gone...."

We drove again. I remember seeing all these wet kittens in the road just standing there trembling.

That really got to me. I started to cry. What had I done.....?

Then I woke up.

----------


## pj

Rather than repost the whole thing, is this ok?

November Task Lucid Dream link to my DJ

----------


## Lord Mustard

Sometimes, I am glad that the part of my mind responsible for dreaming shares my sense of humor... this is one of those times. I at least did the normal task, and the advanced if you will count it.

----------------
11/06/06

I was back in the shop from my previous dream. I looked around, and the lights were still on even though the owner had left. I figured that this was illogical, and went lucid. I looked around, and behind the shop counter I saw a few bottles of absthine. I walked out of the store, and decided to try this month&#39;s lucid tasks.

I figured I would go for the easy one first. I walked around the corner, and found this blond. "Am I dreaming?," I asked her. She said "Yeah, but I need to go, so..." like it was something incredibly obvious. The second person I found was talking on a cell phone, so I left her alone. I continued to the lobby of this mall, and found someone from school.

"Am I dreaming?"
"No."
"Are you sure?"
"...maybe?"

After a bit of persuasion she agreed with me, and we both got a good laugh out of it. This whole time, my mind had been urging me to end the world. So I told my friend that the world was ending soon, and that we should take a seat. I found a bench, and sat down. I gave a sort of mental OK to end the world. I sat there... and then I felt like some great joke (a funny one that I could laugh along with, that is) was played on me. My vision promptly faded out, I felt like I was being sucked backwards, and I woke up. 

----------------

Haha, end of the _dream_ world indeed. I did get to start the day laughing, though&#33;  ::chuckle::

----------


## Moonbeam

:Sad:  I lost my post that described my completion of the lesser lucid task, and my longest DJ entry after the most amazing lucid night ever...I&#39;ll recreate as soon as possible.  Meanwhile, I did ask a DC if I was dreaming.

----------


## Smileyguy597

What happened?  I posted here but now its gone...  As i had said before...  I asked a DC if i was dreaming but he just looked at me and blinked a couple of times...  After that i focused on flying

----------


## Burns

> I lost my post that described my completion of the lesser lucid task, and my longest DJ entry after the most amazing lucid night ever...I&#39;ll recreate as soon as possible.  Meanwhile, I did ask a DC if I was dreaming.[/b]







> What happened?  I posted here but now its gone...  As i had said before...  I asked a DC if i was dreaming but he just looked at me and blinked a couple of times...  After that i focused on flying[/b]



Sorry guys, there was a problem with the host of the forum and we lost 3 days of posts.  :Sad:  http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...howtopic=39393

I&#39;m sure Seeker will still give you credit.

----------


## Belisarius

My post dissappeared.

I had completed both tasks, there was a group of people in a mall I was dreaming about and I asked them each f I was dreaming and they each said "No" Later on in the dream I remembered the advanced task and made the sun swirl into a black hole, but I woke up before anything happened down on the Earth.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Did it. Completed the 1st Lucid Task for this month.


Fr my dream journal: 

Suddenly realized I was dreaming, but it was odd, in my mind I repeatedly reminded myself that I was dreaming but it didn&#39;t have the feel of a lucid dream. The argument degraded to namecalling, my sister put the water back, my friend sort of backed off as the cashier rounded the counter to attack me.* I stood there grinning. "I&#39;m dreaming. I&#39;m dreaming right?" I asked suddenly. The cashier stopped in her tracks and simply replied, "You&#39;re insane."* She charged me. I simply grabbed her by the face. As I did her head turned into a sack of what felt like popcorn. I crunched it in my fist and let the woman fall to the floor. 
After that I procede to do a bunch of stupid things that equated to nothing more than simple magic tricks, like morphing objects into other things, levitating my friend, making the lights flicker... bunch of useless stuff. 
The cashier stirred. MY friend grabbed a bag full of merchandise and took off. I told my sister to get out. I grabbed a bottle of water and slipped it into my jacket pocket. Stood there watching the cashier twitch for a few seconds, wondered if I could morph her into something else. Would have but my sister peeked back into the store and told me to hurry up. I left.
As we strolled away from the store my friend across the street yelled, "She&#39;s got a gun&#33;"
I turned to see the cashier fire at my friend. I supersped to shield my friend, held out my left hand, fingers spread open. I could feel the air rushing ahead of the bullet. Brought my fingers together suddenly and caught the bullet between my middle and ring finger. Tossed it aside and told my friend to run.
With barely a thought, the store lurtched foreward and collapsed on the cashier. I turned and joined my sister who was in awe of my powers. She asked when I&#39;d learned to do such things. I told her that we were in a dream. She didn&#39;t believe me and we argued about it as we continued on our way.

----------


## Moonbeam

> After that I procede to do a bunch of stupid things that equated to nothing more than simple magic tricks, like morphing objects into other things, levitating my friend, making the lights flicker... bunch of useless stuff. 
> [/b]



I think that is amazing; I wish I had that much control.  Inspires me.  Rest of the dream is cool too&#33;

----------


## Wolfie

My dream went thus:

I woke up in my own bed. I went downstairs and looked around. Everything seemed perfectly normal (very wierd for one of my dreams) until I looked outside and saw it was snowing. &#39;That&#39;s wierd.&#39; I thought and *ping&#33;* I&#39;m lucid. So I wander about for a bit, increasing lucidity and trying (and failing) to dream spin when...

I woke up in my own bed. I went downstairs and looked around. Everything seemed perfectly normal (very wierd for one of my dreams) until I looked outside and saw it was snowing. &#39;That&#39;s wierd.&#39; I thought &#39;This has just happened.&#39; So I look for people, the only person I see is my father. So I ask him &#39;Am I dreaming?&#39; he stares at me. &#39;Don&#39;t be stupid. It just snowed last night.&#39; At which point I wake up.

PLUS&#33; (non-related) I found the end of my subconcious. Doe that count as the advanced task?

----------


## PenguinLord13

Yes&#33; Finallly my first completed task. so last night, I really wanted to complete the basic, and was thinking about it when going to bed, and it worked.

The dream was vague, but basically I was in school, in class, and was talking to my friend. Suddenly I realized I was dreaming, and remembered the task, so I asked her, "am I dreaming?". I didnt&#39; get an answer though, as I woke up.

Does this count, I asked it, but didn&#39;t get a reply, but all the task said was ask a DC "am I dreaming?"

----------


## Pyrofan1

I did the one where you ask a dream character if i&#39;m dreaming.  Last night I was in my bed i did a reality check and knew that it was a dream.  I went to the next room and asked my mom if this was a dream and she said "No ,that happens at night".  The dream ended shortly after.

----------


## the real pieman

i completed both lucid tasks...

1. i went  up to a dc and asked them "am i dreaming?" their answer was "what, the hell are you talking about?" and then he walked on oblivious to what had just happened...

2. i woke up from my previous dream and i went back to sleep while keeping my awareness so i became lucid... i was flying on the edge of the atmosphere overlooking the earth, and i was debating how i would destroy it.... i had to choose out of:
                   a. summoning a meteorite.
                   b. using a spirit bomb to destroy it.
                   c. use a supernova to destroy it, which is basically a large
                       ball of energy, much like the spirit bomb...

i chose the supernova, so i gathered the energy and launched it at the earth and the earth was destroyed in a giant explosion...

so in answer to the advanced lucid task "what will end the world?" the answer is .....me&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Bu5hman404

Not quite sure if this one counts but I may as well put post it anyway.

Dream started with me sat in my tutor room in college, and the group tutor was discussing the assembly which had actually had that day (he would have done this in rl but we didn&#39;t have the time).

The assembly had been about drugs, and at one point had mentioned that one effect drugs can have on your mind make you hear voices in your head while trying to sleep etc.  
Now my tutor has a tendency to ask rather... personal questions, and in my dream he asked if I had ever experienced this (he knows I smoke cannabis). So i turned to him and just said "Yes, infact this is all a delusion, I&#39;m dreaming".  So he equally calmly replied "No it isn&#39;t, this is the real world"

Naturally this sparked a bit of a crisis in me, because at that point I really couldn&#39;t tell, so I woke myself up to check. 

Never actually asked the question but it was in a similar vein...

----------


## Kyhaar

> Lucid Task: Ask a Dream character - "Am I Dreaming?"[/b]



Not sure if this counts or not, but I made a DC realize they were dreaming by doing a reality check after I did a reality check and became Lucid myself.

----------


## Seeker

You know, it&#39;s kind of sad how some of you chose to destroy the world instead of to save it....   :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> You know, it&#39;s kind of sad how some of you chose to destroy the world instead of to save it....  
> [/b]



Hahah. It&#39;s so funny you should mention that, Seek. 
Since a few days ago, I&#39;ve been _trying_ to induce a good vs. evil epic swordfight/magic battle that would result in the end of the world, where I would simply fail as the hero (because I&#39;d rather have it destroyed while trying to save it,  ::wink:: ) but, due to..uhm...complications (like not remembering how it was I wanted to do it, being shot at while trying to think of another scenario, and feeling rushed into a decision), I had to do it myself.  :tongue2: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry374139

But I got em BOTH done&#33;&#33;  ::cooler:: 

Besides, though. If someone _really_ tries to save the world, they&#39;ll probably rob themselves of a completed task. Heh.

----------


## the real pieman

> You know, it&#39;s kind of sad how some of you chose to destroy the world instead of to save it.... [/b]




oh give me a break... in atleast 3 dreams a week i save the world...i think that i finnally have the right to blow it up...but your probably right...

MY NOMINATION FOR NEXT MONTHS ADVANCED TASK: DESTROY THE UNIVERSE...HA...HA...HA...HA...HA...HA...HA...HA..  .HA...

just kidding, but that does sound like a great advanced task...  ::holycrap::

----------


## Clairity

> You know, it&#39;s kind of sad how some of you chose to destroy the world instead of to save it....  
> [/b]



I did both (destroyed and saved) but it was not a _conscious_ decision.. one thing just automatically led to the other.

----------


## Seeker

> MY NOMINATION FOR NEXT MONTHS ADVANCED TASK: DESTROY THE UNIVERSE...HA...HA...HA...HA...HA...HA...HA...HA..  .HA...
> 
> just kidding, but that does sound like a great advanced task... 
> [/b]



Yeah, you guys know better than that.  I&#39;m thinking about maybe..... "Rescuing three wet shivering kittens from the side of the road" for the next one.  I think we lost that posting in the crash, but it still haunts me.....

----------


## Burns

> I&#39;m thinking about maybe..... "Rescuing three wet shivering kittens from the side of the road" for the next one.[/b]



I like it  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

I do too.  I think I could do that one.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yeah, you guys know better than that.  I&#39;m thinking about maybe..... "Rescuing three wet shivering kittens from the side of the road" for the next one.  I think we lost that posting in the crash, but it still haunts me.....
> [/b]



I think the posting went something like this....

"One would have to have no heart not to be affected by wet trembling kittens standing in the road."

So now we know Seeker has a heart.  :smiley:

----------


## cachero

> Arr, I know I know, it&#39;s just cool to finally see a task I&#39;ve already done coming up 
> [/b]



Yeah i&#39;ve already done this months too, I asked a DC if i was dreaming, and he said "Did you know the sun shines blue on vegas?" I said "of course yo uwould say that." then shortly after, i lost lucidity.

----------


## On the Wings of a Dream

I wasn&#39;t lucid, but i had a dream a while ago where i saw this giant meteor coming towards me full speed. The word meteor doesnt really give this thing justice. It was like a giant falling star, i remember calling it a black star in my dream, it was a giant meteor with this evil black aura(however u spell it).

----------


## .jared.

Completed Lucid task: 

I completed the easier task last night. Me and my mother were driving down a highway when i decided to do a reality check. I plugged my nose and tried to breath and to my surprise (well actually its becoming less and less of a surprise the more often i go lucid) I was dreaming.. First off I calmed myself telling myself to relax. Then i remembered the lucid task that I had been wanting to attempt. So i said... "Hey mom&#33; am i dreaming?". She got very angry... she almost screamed "OF COURSE YOU ARE NOT DREAMING" And sort of stared me down. Well at this point i was like... haha whatever. And i flew out the window... my mom screaming all the while. Now from this point on i am not sure how it went, i had a bit of a hazy recollection due to the fact that i woke up in the morning and went back to bed rather than instantly writing down the dream. 

It was weird for her to get angry. My mom is not usually easily agrivated. I think the reason my mother was so angry was because of two things. Yesterday we got into a fight. And just in general she thinks lucid dreaming is really weird and new age, and doesn&#39;t approve of me doing it.

----------


## Burns

> Then i remembered the lucid task that I had been wanting to attempt. So i said... "Hey mom&#33; am i dreaming?". She got very angry... she almost screamed "OF COURSE YOU ARE NOT DREAMING" And sort of stared me down. Well at this point i was like... haha whatever. And i flew out the window... my mom screaming all the while. [/b]



This made me LOL&#33; hahaha





> Yesterday we got into a fight. And just in general she thinks lucid dreaming is really weird and new age, and doesn&#39;t approve of me doing it.[/b]



I&#39;m sorry to hear that - I never understand why people (especially parents) think it&#39;s so dangerous and "new age." They think it&#39;s okay to dream, right? So why is it not okay to _know you&#39;re dreaming??_
I think ignorance (nothing personally against your mom) is a big part of it - I think they think of it has a religion or doing things like astral projection or OBEing. It&#39;s just the fear of the unknown and she only loves you and is worried about you. But education is the key - but if she doesn&#39;t want to hear you out, just don&#39;t volunteer information about your nighttime adventures&#33;  ::wink::  (sorry, kinda got off topic...)

----------


## Seeker

> And just in general she thinks lucid dreaming is really weird and new age, and doesn&#39;t approve of me doing it.
> [/b]



This is one of the reasons we don&#39;t encourage either New Age philosophy or drug use on Dreamviews.  Lucid dreaming often gets categorized with these.

----------


## Merlock

> They think it&#39;s okay to dream, right? So why is it not okay to _know you&#39;re dreaming??_
> [/b]



That&#39;s been discussed before. It&#39;s all a matter of first impressions, I&#39;d say. Correct wording and will make all the difference. If upon finding out about lucid dreaming, someone states something like, "That&#39;s bogus&#33;" then a better reply would be "You&#39;re joking right? You don&#39;t know about it? It&#39;s a scientifically proven fact..." rather than trying to justify it in some desparate tone. Might not be the kindest of ways to go about it but it calls up that person&#39;s feeling of pride in thinking that they&#39;ve missed out on something instead of allowing them to stick to their unobjective views.
But those are just thoughts out loud.

----------


## .jared.

> This made me LOL&#33; hahaha
> I&#39;m sorry to hear that - I never understand why people (especially parents) think it&#39;s so dangerous and "new age." They think it&#39;s okay to dream, right? So why is it not okay to _know you&#39;re dreaming??_
> I think ignorance (nothing personally against your mom) is a big part of it - I think they think of it has a religion or doing things like astral projection or OBEing. It&#39;s just the fear of the unknown and she only loves you and is worried about you. But education is the key - but if she doesn&#39;t want to hear you out, just don&#39;t volunteer information about your nighttime adventures&#33;  (sorry, kinda got off topic...)
> [/b]



I agree completely. She figures... its my life... but she doesn&#39;t want to hear about it. Its just ignorance.. that and she doesn&#39;t care to find out about it. 






> This is one of the reasons we don&#39;t encourage either New Age philosophy or drug use on Dreamviews.  Lucid dreaming often gets categorized with these.
> [/b]



Yep. Thats why i like dreamviews.

----------


## cachero

> Completed Lucid task: 
> 
> I completed the easier task last night. Me and my mother were driving down a highway when i decided to do a reality check. I plugged my nose and tried to breath and to my surprise (well actually its becoming less and less of a surprise the more often i go lucid) I was dreaming.. First off I calmed myself telling myself to relax. Then i remembered the lucid task that I had been wanting to attempt. So i said... "Hey mom&#33; am i dreaming?". She got very angry... she almost screamed "OF COURSE YOU ARE NOT DREAMING" And sort of stared me down. Well at this point i was like... haha whatever. And i flew out the window... my mom screaming all the while. Now from this point on i am not sure how it went, i had a bit of a hazy recollection due to the fact that i woke up in the morning and went back to bed rather than instantly writing down the dream. 
> 
> It was weird for her to get angry. My mom is not usually easily agrivated. I think the reason my mother was so angry was because of two things. Yesterday we got into a fight. And just in general she thinks lucid dreaming is really weird and new age, and doesn&#39;t approve of me doing it.
> [/b]



Yes yes, i&#39;ve hada similar experience. My mother thinks the same thing, that its a new age kind of thing. Also my whole college thinks its new age and its mingling with the wrong thing, so i can&#39;t share with anyone.

----------


## .jared.

> Yes yes, i&#39;ve hada similar experience. My mother thinks the same thing, that its a new age kind of thing. Also my whole college thinks its new age and its mingling with the wrong thing, so i can&#39;t share with anyone.
> [/b]




I read about you in the adoption forum. Yeah. my parents are christian so thats where they get trouble with it. I am a christian... but i figure.. god gave us the ability to do this.. so why not throttle it.

----------


## Kyhaar

> Yes yes, i&#39;ve hada similar experience. My mother thinks the same thing, that its a new age kind of thing. Also my whole college thinks its new age and its mingling with the wrong thing, so i can&#39;t share with anyone.
> [/b]



At least you have us  :wink2:

----------


## mickmcc

Well I TOLD a dream character (a friend of mine from real life) he was dreaming and he became lucid... does this count?   ::lol::

----------


## bendstringz

Thats strange,Before I even got on this site I did the first task for this month.I tried to enter my wifes dream and accomplished it,in my mind,Im not sure if I really did because shes in rehab.when I found her I asked her that question,and she said no.I saw her as a little girl,and I seemed to have less conrol over the scenery.I still had complete control of myself.this was my last ld,and also my best.I have also seen the end but it was a long time ago,and I was the one who caused it.I found a nuclear weapon in a forest and decided to take it to my friends house.I took it out of a truck and droped it,then another vehicle pulled up and ran over it .as it whent off it went up like a rocket,when I saw it come back down it looked like the brightest sun,that was falling toward earth.as it detonated it was a typical mushroom cloud,a pillar of fire.I have yet to have another dream with an object so bright,as it was when it was falling.It doest matter to me if this is considered completing the task,but I will try in my next dream.just thought I would share.

----------


## Wildman

Well, I had an LD after a long while of not having any last night, and did the normal task. Before I was even lucid, I had been flying in the dream so when I did realize I was dreaming I landed. Next to me were a bunch of people, two of them who I knew from real life. I went up to one of them, and asked: "Am I dreaming?". He kinda laughed, and said something like: "No, not really, that&#39;s kind of insane..." I walk up to the second person, and ask her the same thing. She says: "You might be, I think maybe so". After that, she said one more thing that I remember seeming pretty interesting, but I sorta forgot it. It was something like: "But then again, can you ever really know you&#39;re dreaming or not?" 
Hurray for finally doing another lucid task&#33;  ::D:

----------


## Poison Apple

A sad day for mankind....
 In my dream when I flew up into space to witness the end of the Earth....



first alienships started forming a ring around the Earth and Eons past then a laser looking beam from all of the ships was hitting the Earth. It started glowing red hot. I decided to go and see what was happening on the surface....

There was lava flowing down the street and poeple screaming and dead bodies...   I made a mirror appear and jumped through it into the Lucid Crossroads. I watched the Earth start Evaporating and eventually disappear all on the relative convience of a TV in Lucid Crossrads... A new adition :s

----------


## Kyhaar

> A sad day for mankind....
>  In my dream when I flew up into space to witness the end of the Earth....
> first alienships started forming a ring around the Earth and Eons past then a laser looking beam from all of the ships was hitting the Earth. It started glowing red hot. I decided to go and see what was happening on the surface....
> 
> There was lava flowing down the street and poeple screaming and dead bodies...   I made a mirror appear and jumped through it into the Lucid Crossroads. I watched the Earth start Evaporating and eventually disappear all on the relative convience of a TV in Lucid Crossrads... A new adition :s
> [/b]



What are Lucid Crossroads?

----------


## Lunalight

Wow&#33; By sheer coincidence, about 1 week into november, one of my dream characters told me that the world was coming to an end.  I realized i was dreaming because that doesn&#39;t happen every day&#33;  He said I wouldn&#39;t need the shoes I was buying because radiation was spreading from the artic.  I didn&#39;t really pay much attention to the fact that radiation does not come from the artic; I wanted to hear the rest.  He said we&#39;d all be dead within 6 months.  I put the shoes back, and the dream ended.

----------


## Metroid48

Wow, that&#39;s close. And look, another Calvin and Hobbes fan&#33;

----------


## arby

haha.. I just realized I forgot to do the task this month even though this one was my idea =P

ah well, next month =D

----------


## Kyhaar

> haha.. I just realized I forgot to do the task this month even though this one was my idea =P
> 
> ah well, next month =D
> [/b]



There is still time.

----------


## Jr_Worley

the dream started in the twin towers that got blew down by al quida or what ever osama bin ladin called his troops   

anyways  it was like a school room and i was sitting at my desk when all of a sudden  i looked out the window and like 3 germen bombers came and started shooting at the window well i told everyone to get down and put there metal chairs in front of them, then a smart guy in the class was like "lets stay here for a while mabe theyll go away" and all of a sudden im like no way im not gonna sit here and get bombed like the twin towers did

so i rush downstairs(wasn&#39;t that long of a walk) and i opened the  front door of the place and 
i saw a man outside in a car he rowed down his window and shot me dead

now i don&#39;t know how but instead of waking up like i usly would i kinda like drifted out of my body like my soul did in my dream and it hit me that i was dreaming 
so i stood up and went to the wall.. like my other lucid dreams iv had its like real life
but i was bout to loose it so i leaned agest the wall and said lucidy x 1000 and it was awesome 
i got perfect lucidy. so i got up off the wall and went outside i wasn&#39;t quite sure what i was gonna do
but first thing was first i had to kill that bastord that was in that car so i went over to him and i was like
your gonna die mother fucker and hes like how you gonna do it?
im like watch this and i tried to shoot a fire ball at him but i couldnt..lol it was almost embarrising so i walked away and got on the grass in front of the building then 2 guys showed up and im like ok now im kill you bastards so i to shoot anther fire ball at them but realizing nothing was happening i was thing omg i need more control i then thought bout when i was reading the dream views forum and i saw that if you ask dc&#39;s for something they&#39;ll give it to you so i then preceded to call forth my brother.. like the fire balls i miserably failed. I then went into the street... now knowing that im powerless im like fuck...
so i remembered the easy task of the month and i went up to a 

old man and asked "Am i dreaming? he said "Yes you are but you dont do it often.." im like what, you know your in my dream right he then goes yeah but its ok . but i dream too.. im like um ok..   i asked another person but i was looseing lucidy and i can barly rem. after doing that i rem&#39;d the second task of the month 
and im like wow this is gonna be a little intense if i can pull it off. all of a sudden that one old man comes up to me and i said   "im gonna end the world"   hes like ok but im coming with you
so by now iv lost alot of lucidy lol.. but i grab his hand and tell him im gonna dream spin

so i closed my eyes and spun around.  I almost woke up but i didnt.
when i opened my eyes we where in a county dark road setting
it was a pretty wicked sight anyways.. 
i still had that old man with me and yes.. he was holding my hand lol...

i then said hold on tight and i nealed on the gorund and tried to conjour up the end of the world but
it didnt come i then woke up instanly...damn

----------


## El-Coto

I would like to say this is my first post and first Lucid dream since joining so I&#39;m feeling quite pleased with myself.

I completed the basic task last night, It wasn&#39;t the most inspired dream i&#39;ve ever had but hey...

I was sat on an aeroplane next to Borat????? who wearing that lime green swiming costume thing he wears and I remember thinking this is far to surreal and became Lucid. Anyway, a good friend of mine in real life who was sat in front turned to speak to me and I took the opportunity asked him if i was &#39;Lucid dreaming&#39;. This was met with a puzzled look and "are you mad". I then remember borat needed to tell me something that was really really important, at which point I woke up....... dont you hate it when that happens?

There you go.

----------


## Point

I&#39;ve had a lot of stuff concerning school on my mind for the past two months, so my lucids are scarce and I don&#39;t spend much time at the forums. I actually had this dream a fortnight ago, but haven&#39;t gotten myself to report back until now.   :Oops:  
  So, I remember being  near my grandparent&#39;s house and trying to trick a dragon into smashing a box full of explosives.  That didn&#39;t work out well, but I seem to have lost it from my mind and simply headed home. It&#39;s on the other side of the village and I went by foot. About half way there I was stopped by a dude about my age, who I then knew lived in the same village, yet I didn&#39;t know him in the dream (or real life).  He started explaining something to me - I don&#39;t remember what he was saying, but he must have said something very odd, because (unlike when I&#39;d met a dragon) I went lucid. Didn&#39;t need a reality check, I just knew it was a dream. First I tried to stop the DC was was still rambling about something, for knowing what he was, there wasn&#39;t really a point in listening what he was saying. Then again, DC or not, to interrupt someone mid-sentence and telling them to stop talking would be rude. So instead I turned around to examine the landscape and looked at my hand. It was a high quality lucid for my standard. I then remembered about the lucid tasks. I turned to the DC and asked him: "Am I dreaming?". I know I asked the question in my mother tongue, yet the DC replied in english (- it&#39;s usually hard for me to tell what language the dreams were in, but sometimes I can puzzle it out of the syntax or specific words I remember). He replied:"Yes, yes, of course," and added:"our energy signature readings indicate that". I suppose that&#39;s what you get for watching too much science fiction.   ::roll::  Then I tried the advanced task. I didn&#39;t want to impose a specific end of the world, so I focused on my emotions and sort of tried to project the general idea of what I wanted manifested in the dream rather than imagining it in detail. The dream then abruptly ended, so I guess I&#39;ll remember to prefer different approaches next time...   ::?:

----------


## Meidi

I did it&#33;  ::D: 

I had three short-ish lucid dreams tonight, all starting in false awakenings. I&#39;d wake up in the room I&#39;d gone to bed in (currently visiting my mom so it was her room), instantly realize that it was a dream and then go about my business. Inbetween of these dreams I also had non-lucid false awakenings in which I&#39;d fix the lights by the bed and things like that.
Anyway...in the second dream, I went up from the bed while my mom was still in it. I asked her *"Am I dreaming?"* and she replied "Yeah... *looks at watch* It&#39;s about that time now, right?" This confused me to no end  :tongue2:  I then soared up to the ceiling and stated "Les poêtes qui savent voler, se mettent toujours en volant&#33;" which would mean something like "The poets who know how to fly, always make themselves fly". Please note that I am not in fact French  ::D: 
Then I flew out the window, noting how cold it was outside, and flew in through the window of a neighbor girl. I then kind of lost control and the dream faded...

All in all I had an AMAZING night&#33;  ::D:  It actually started with a false awakening in which I was trying to learn words from a glossary, but then Kramer from Seinfeld (?) came in and quickly browsed through the glossary right in my face. I said "What the hell is that supposed to mean?" and he replied "You have to clear yourself". LOL. How great if Kramer&#39;s my dream guide...

----------


## Wuollet

Successful on Advanced Lucid Task&#33;&#33;  :smiley: )

Ok, so I came home from school and I was so tired that I took a nap. While trying to WILD my mom comes home and yells at me, I&#39;m home.. Where are you?
-.... in my room -.-&#39;

Then she starts yabbling about a bunch of stuff, like me not cleaning my room n stuff. So I get kinda pissed because she destroyed my WILD attempt. So i roll towards the wall and just try to sleep. And all of a sudden I was Lucid in my hometown. So I try to figure out what to do, first thing I do is looking at my hands, wich are perfectly normal, trying to look at them carefully to increase reality but it didn&#39;t work that great.

Next thing I know I&#39;m trying to convince a friend of mine that I can fly faster than an airplane that&#39;s flying directly above us and away. So i jump up in the air and fall flat on the ground, my friend started to laugh at me and i&#39;m like " yeah, hilarious.. " Just watch... So i get my mind into it, aiming at the horizon and the next thing I know i&#39;m flying fast like i&#39;ve never done before, and after just a second i&#39;m next to the plane but that&#39;s when I lost control over my flying.

A heavy wind passed me and I start to fall, faster and faster and I landed on a red car trashing it completely by the fall and i bounce down from the car to the ground. I&#39;m like.. Wooops&#33;   ::roll::  
Starting to slowly walk away like Peter griffin would do in "family guy" Slow and with rolling eyes   ::content::  

And at this point I try to practice control a bit, trying to charge my hand with an energyball to blast away, wich goes quite well. I feel my hand charging with energy and I blast it away on a house or something, not much happens to the building tho  :Sad: 

Ok so at this point I just realized.. " The Task&#33;&#33; " and I look up to the stars and starts force-pulling a star down to earth. And right before I know it, there was a HUGE explosion, like a Supernova, our including the other planet I pulled down exploded and, it was just amazing, soon everything whent to black and I woke up.

Ok, so I hope this counts as a succeeded attempt to watch the end of the world by causing it oneself.  :tongue2: 

//Wuollet

----------


## hydroPWNic

> I read about you in the adoption forum. Yeah. my parents are christian so thats where they get trouble with it. I am a christian... but i figure.. god gave us the ability to do this.. so why not throttle it.
> [/b]



Yeah same here, i&#39;m Christian and so are my parents, i told my mom why shes buying me all this Vitamin B6, and she looked startled for a second then she talked about how she had wierd dreams when she was a teenager. (She didnt understand what i meant by Lucid Dream, lol i just let her go on) but she just said be careful with this kind of stuff. (messing with  your brain and whatnot)

----------


## Seeker

Next Months task coming soon.  Sorry for the delay.

----------

